# Polycarbonate Pastry Tips.



## dueh (Mar 4, 2015)

The last few months I have seen more and more of these popping up for sale. Maybe they have been around far longer, i'm not sure.

Anyone have a set? what do you think of them.

polycarbonate pastry tips

I can see the appeal of a tip that won't bend or misshape, but i can already see a 20 qt Hobart bowl smashing these to bits in the triple sinks.

Also, they may be impossible to distinguish from one another once a few sets get mixed together in a bin in the shop.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Well I see two advantages: they won't bend out of shape, and you can easily see what color is in your bag. They may shatter and break, like you said, but polycarbonate is pretty strong. There's nothing really motivating me to go out and buy a set though. My metal ones get mangled occasionally, but I've always been able to bend them back into shape. Also, sometimes I will mess with a metal tip to bend it MORE into the shape I want.....I do this with star tips all the time....I like to "open" them up.


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

I agree with @chefpeon. I do not see anything wrong with the polycarbonate tips per se. I am also one who likes my metal tips for the ability and flexibility to shape how I like. I have a couple larger poly tips but the majority of my tips are metal. I have had the poly tips for a good 4 years now with no smashing issues.

Also, I would guess that it would be the same issue for metal ones getting all mixed up in a bin but I have not had that problem yet so I really could not tell you one way or another.


----------



## canele (Apr 7, 2015)

At this point it would be just one more thing to buy. I too like the ability to bend my metal tips at times.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

We were given a set by sales rep a while back. My wife took them and I came in the next day and chucked them.

I know BPA's are supposedly safe around food, but, I just feel better not having around. I stopped using

lexan and poly's couple of years ago. Store everything in SS.

I can recall them saying they were indestructible, but nobody would guaranty them./img/vbsmilies/smilies/confused.gif


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Count me in as a tip bender lol.

mimi


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Our tips are old and actually malleable/img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif. I've pulled them out of garbage disposals and reshaped. Don't think that

the plastic will make it through a disposal.

Although my personal ones from decades ago are basically indestructible. Stainless Steel with the rolled tops


----------

